# How frequently should adult tegus poop?



## apocalypse910 (Nov 29, 2014)

So I know this seems like a strange question...

But how often do your adult tegus need to use the bathroom? Loki has been going very infrequently for months and I guess I'm wondering when and if I should start worrying about it. Basically he shows zero symptoms of impaction - no straining or obvious discomfort, his appetite is normal. He's been tested for parasites several times and appears to be clean.

That being said he's had several times where he hasn't gone for well over a month despite maintaining a fairly normal appetite. My vet was concerned that he is overweight so I have been cutting back his food a bit, he also may be heading towards hibernation now so he is slowing down overall. I was noticing this through summer as well though. I took him to the vet specifically for this issue once and she found no sign of impaction and didn't seem overly concerned. As a result I try not to freak out and bring him to the vet every time, this still seems excessive though. 

I'll note that he does get a soak in warm water every day that he comes out - usually for 10 - 20 minutes. He passes solid urates maybe once a week that I can see although he does occasionally seem to go in his cage. 

Stats:
Male, Extreme Giant
2.5 years old
Cage temps: 75 - 85
Basking Temp: 120-130 (IR)
Humidity: 70% (also gets daily soaks)
Substrate: Topsoil/Sand/Tree Fern Fiber/Moss Mix (planted tank)

Meals include sausages with a wide variety of meats (raw with bone/organs included) and a mix of leafy greens. I also included some fruits like figs, dates, and blueberries. He also gets salmon, frogs legs, and quail eggs and some fresh fruit (when he'll accept it).


----------



## apocalypse910 (Dec 11, 2014)

He's hibernating now - but just curious if it is normally daily, weekly, or monthly for most tegus. Don't have any baseline for what's normal and can't seem to find any information on the subject.


----------



## N8bub (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm no expert so my opinion is worth what you paid for it That being said, my boy goes pretty much everyday but he's not quite 6 mos old. I know your gu is a grown adult so im guessing he doesn't eat every day like a young tegu. Even though he is hibernating now, when awake how often does he feed. Ive noticed it takes around 2 days for food to pass through my boy's gut.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Dec 14, 2014)

N8bub said:


> I'm no expert so my opinion is worth what you paid for it That being said, my boy goes pretty much everyday but he's not quite 6 mos old. I know your gu is a grown adult so im guessing he doesn't eat every day like a young tegu. Even though he is hibernating now, when awake how often does he feed. Ive noticed it takes around 2 days for food to pass through my boy's gut.



Thanks for the response - yeah he did go a lot more frequently as a baby. Prior to hibernation he'd eat about twice a week.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Dec 19, 2014)

Lol. This topic is all too familiar for me!! You're not going to like my answer. Read the links below.

Wheres the poop? 
http://wolfystegu.weebly.com/blog/wheres-the-poop
Then:
http://wolfystegu.weebly.com/blog/i-jinxed-myself

As far as peeing? oh my gosh is through the day! She goes a few times pee. I might see a tat of urate. Usually only one good urate a day. But as far as poop? I've yet to see her poop once while out of her enclosure. And as far as in the enclosure? Well again ... see above.


----------

